# Curved seat post elgin project



## John G04 (Jun 24, 2020)

My dad finally bought his first prewar ballon tire bike. Until he bought a late 30’s colson frame and turned it into a klunker he was only into lightweight schwinns but has liked the design of elgins for awhile now. This one popped up on facebook for super duper cheap and he grabbed it. Its all complete except for the front wheel and chainguard. Wondering what model it is and year,  haven’t been able to find any exactly the same. Thanks for any help!


----------



## mrg (Jun 24, 2020)

Westfield built 41, alot of the catalog pics are the Murry version.


----------



## John G04 (Jun 24, 2020)

Sweet thanks! I’m guessing its a base model as its not a long tanker and appears to have never had a chainguard?


----------



## Mercian (Jun 25, 2020)

mrg said:


> Westfield built 41, alot of the catalog pics are the Murry version.




Hi John

I agree, late 1941 Westfield. If you want to know a more exact date, there is another Letter/number combination stamped above the F number, probably an H8 or 9 or 10. Let us know, and we can date it for you.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## mrg (Jun 25, 2020)

The length of the tank had nothing to do with model, its just a Westfield tank, the longer tanks were Murry, various, builders used their own tank, frame etc. with Sears paint scheme & badge and if it had a tank it usually had a guard and probably a rack altho by late 41 who knows?. great project!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 27, 2020)

Man you got a lot of good projects going on good for you that’s some nice stuff you’re working on.., can’t wait to see the finished result your DX turned out sweet


----------



## John G04 (Jul 14, 2020)

Heres an updated picture of the frame and fork. Impossible to buy a kiddie pool around here so went with wd40 and steel wool instead of oxalic bath. Fenders are a work in progress. I cleaned the tank on one side and its a different shade than the frame and fork, kinda matches the fenders more than the frame. I’m guessing its like that since it was in pieces when the guy I bought it from found it and some parts may of been stored better than others.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 14, 2020)

I was a few hours too short to score this one. Nice bike for some pocket change


----------



## Demzie (Jul 16, 2020)

Man, what a beautiful original frame.


----------



## John G04 (Jul 22, 2020)

Pretty much done now! Just need to get a horn for it as the original one was rusted very badly. My dad wants to find a matching painted front wheel so right now it just has a spare front wheel on it that we had laying around. Cleaned up pretty good with just wd40 and steel wool. Another bike back on the road


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jul 22, 2020)

Turned out amazing !  Great job resurrecting.


----------



## Demzie (Jul 28, 2020)

That's how an Curve Mast should look. Very nice. 

Erin


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 29, 2020)

Nicely done, looks great.
Hammerhead


----------

